# phrag names



## bullsie (May 8, 2009)

Since the world of phrags is new to me I have a few questions.

My first is what is - if there is - a difference in a plant who has a name and another plant same name given a 4N after it? ex. smith and smith 4N (made up name)

Also, species names with another name given it without the quotation marks, ex. longifolium John Doe (made up name)?

Where is the best place to locate parentage on these guys. I go to the Royal Horticul..... for my Catts. Same place for these?

Appreciate!


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2009)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11792&highlight=nomenclature


----------



## likespaphs (May 8, 2009)

4n refers to plants which are tetraploids, i.e. twice the normal number of... ummmm... chromosones?
anyways, they are usually bigger plants and flowers.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2009)

Tetraploids are thought to grow slower though!


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2009)

http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/hybrids/infrageneric/infrageneric_hybrids.asp 
http://www.slipperorchids.info/phragprimaries/index.html


----------



## Hien (May 8, 2009)

bullsie said:


> Since the world of phrags is new to me I have a few questions.
> 
> My first is what is - if there is - a difference in a plant who has a name and another plant same name given a 4N after it? ex. smith and smith 4N (made up name)
> 
> ...



There are a lot of experts & professional growers (which I am neither) with immense knowledge on this forum, so you should feel free to ask question any time you want to check on some plant. You don't have to pose a hypothetical question, since the answer may depends on the plant in question.
For example, to list a few scenarios, your longifolium may be a well known variety, division of an awarded one, or it is just a name that the previous owner invented to remind himself from whom or where he bought it from.


----------



## bullsie (May 8, 2009)

So really, I'm not looking at what is normal labeling in the orchid world ...this is a bit different lingo for this orchid or phrag grower/breeder.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 8, 2009)

bullsie said:


> So really, I'm not looking at what is normal labeling in the orchid world ...this is a bit different lingo for this orchid or phrag grower/breeder.



Nothing different in phrags than any other orchids. 4N means the same thing for any plant (or animal). All orchid hybrids are registered through RHS, no matter what genus. longifolium John Doe should probably be 'John Doe'.


----------



## likespaphs (May 8, 2009)

4n plants are fairly common now


----------



## Hien (May 8, 2009)

bullsie said:


> So really, I'm not looking at what is normal labeling in the orchid world ...this is a bit different lingo for this orchid or phrag grower/breeder.



check this one by Chuck Acker, for example, he sells a division of one of his longifoliums.

http://www.flasksbychuckacker.com/images/image_pages/Assorted Plants Page.htm

Phragmipedium longifolium 'Waunakee'

It is a phrag. longifolium, but this particular plant has desireable characters (may be superior to other plants that he own), and he used it on many of his breeding. He gave it the clone name "Waunakee" to differentiate it from other longifolium plants.
Remember , so far, paph & phrag are more expensive because to obtain an exact copy of existing desireable or awarded clone, you have to wait for divisions, one at a time. versus of mericlone or meristem to zillions plants such as phalaenopsis.


----------



## bullsie (May 10, 2009)

Thanks! Clears it up better. This: Phragmipedium longifolium 'Waunakee' (longifolium John Doe should probably be 'John Doe'). This: Phragmipedium longifolium Waunakee I could not figure out. 

Now the world doesn't seem so cloudy!

Appreciate!


----------

